
Royal Robbins, Climbing Pioneer, Dies at 82 - amaks
https://gearjunkie.com/royal-robbins-rock-climbing-legend
======
Fricken
He is a hero of mine. When I was a teenager, obsessed with climbing but living
in a prairie city 3 hours from the nearest hunk of exposed rock there were 3
books at the public library on climbing and one of them was by Royal Robbins,
which I read forwards and backwards.

[https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Rockcraft-Royal-
Robbins/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Rockcraft-Royal-
Robbins/dp/0910856567/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1489601549&sr=1-2&keywords=royal+robbins)

